# Bulk, Cut, or Maintain? (Pics included)



## xfile384 (Dec 25, 2008)

Here is my question, because i want a view from a majority.

Lets keep in mind I'm going to the navy in April, so i will need to be in running shape/push ups, etc. Currently, I'm good on this, but everyone can improve.

2400 Calories makes me gain weight and i lose 1lb a week eating 1500 calories a day. I am also sensitive to carbs and they make me very bloated..

I lift 4 days a week and do cardio 2 times a week. One day of my cardio is on an OFF day and sometimes the other is after a workout day. (Depends on my schedule)

Monday - Chest/Back
Tuesday - Legs/Biceps. Including squats and deadlifts.
Wednesday - Shoulders/Lats. Sometimes i do HIIT this day
Thursday - OFF. (Sometimes HIIT)
Friday - Squats, Deads, Triceps.
Saturday - OFF Sometimes HIIT
Sunday - OFF

My job is very easy and not too labor intense. So, my exercise strictly comes from the gym.

What do you think, bulk, cut, or eat around maintenance and see what happens? My ultimate goal is for abs, because i've always wanted them. People have said that i won't like my physique if i lose weight. Here are some pics and you guys can judge.

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a26/Camaro0wner/lll.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a26/Camaro0wner/aaa-1.jpg


----------



## Irons (Dec 25, 2008)

Bulk, bulk, bulk.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2008)

what are you going to cut?

I agree - BULK!


----------



## Perdido (Dec 26, 2008)

In 3 to 4 months at 1 lb a week is about 20 lbs....bulk it up.


----------



## xfile384 (Dec 26, 2008)

P-funk said:


> what are you going to cut?
> 
> I agree - BULK!



What am i going to cut? lol, maybe the 15% body fat i probably have. 
I've always thought it was weird to bulk when you have a high body fat. It seems fine to bulk when you have 10% or so, but why would anyone want to bulk at such a higher body fat to increase it even more. I mean, don't body builders want to stay under 12%? 

My main problem with bulking, is that when i get heavier, i do less pushups. (Heavier person, less push ups) I need to focus on keeping these up. (Navy) Sure, i want abs and i still feel i can achieve them cutting just a tad. But increasing my weight and reducing my pushup count seems a little counter productive, or no? Like i've said, no one cares in the military who can bench 300lbs, it's all endurance and body lifts. Pull ups, push ups, sit ups, running, etc...I just would like to have decent abs going in with low body fat...

I don't look that small in clothes, i have an awkward body. Here is a pic of me next to a big women, you can see i'm not tiny...No, i'm not big at all, but bulking seems weird for my body type. I think i'll continue to look fatter. (genetics)

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a26/Camaro0wner/pic.jpg


Also, does this article mean anything to you guys, or do you think this guy is off?

CUTTER,BULKER, CUTTING, BULKING-BS!,here it is 1more time - Bodybuilding.com Forums

I agree to a certain point, makes sense...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 26, 2008)

it doesn't look like you have 15% BF.  Honestly, it looks like you are just a skinny guy.  if you cut, you are going to be pretty much left with nothing.  try getting your diet in check and training with a good program and see what you can do.  the fact that you are eating approx. 1000 calories below maintenance level means you are probably burning up some muscle (which doesn't help your body composition).  1500 calories!  Most women eat more than that.


----------



## Irons (Dec 26, 2008)

Not trying to be harsh at all, but I'm with P-Funk. Looks like you could stand to put on a little muscle, and no way you have 15% BF. In the second photo with your shirt pulled up it looks like your chest barely has any meat on it. Again, not trying to be rude, but you should really be eating as much as you can, brotha.


----------



## xfile384 (Dec 26, 2008)

Honestly, these pics just don't justify i guess. My chest sticks out further than my stomach and you can see the definition when i'm in a shirt. The way i'm standing in the pic holding my shirt back is making it appear i have nothing. 

Now, i'm not giving myself credit, but my chest does come out and you can see it. 

Although, i am getting very convinced that i should gain some weight, especially since when i join the navy i'm going to lose a lot...So, if i get lean now, i'll weigh like 130 when i get back...See what i'm saying?

I'm just afraid of getting more body fat than i already have, especially on my mid section...It sucks. I used to weigh a lot back in middle school, so the image screws you up. 

If i gained 13lbs in a month eating 2450 calories a day, how much should i eat now? I was gaining too fast before, and definitely put more fat on...

Also, if anyone has a link to a good workout routine to follow, please show me. I like my current routine, but i feel it can be better...

Thanks again. I need to get this fat image out of my head.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 26, 2008)

You're starving yourself right now.  The important thing is to just start upping your calories slowly a couple hundred at a time.

Of course you put on a lot of weight suddenly when you went to 2450, your body had adapted and slowed your metabolism down to using the 1500 or so calories you were eating.  Our bodies are VERY adaptable.

However that means that by just doing a massive calorie hike, you were eating close to 1000 calories over maintenance at that point, hence the fat gain.


----------



## xfile384 (Dec 26, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> You're starving yourself right now.  The important thing is to just start upping your calories slowly a couple hundred at a time.
> 
> Of course you put on a lot of weight suddenly when you went to 2450, your body had adapted and slowed your metabolism down to using the 1500 or so calories you were eating.  Our bodies are VERY adaptable.
> 
> However that means that by just doing a massive calorie hike, you were eating close to 1000 calories over maintenance at that point, hence the fat gain.



Hmm, well then...I never looked at it that way, lol. 

What do you think, start with 2000?


----------



## Skib (Dec 27, 2008)

just eat and lift

if you start to get fat, eat a little less

but either way ensure you're getting sufficient amouts of protein


----------



## CellWarrior (Jan 2, 2009)

If you start to gain a little fat faster then you like. Up your Cardio then. besides going into the Navy I'm sure you will need the Cardio. Bulk all the way. Bulking doesn't meen just up your Cals. Up your Protien to 2lbs per the body weight you want to be. So if you want to weigh 200lbs. Take in 400g. You can always cut the Carbs and up your Cardio to keep some of the weigth in check.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 8, 2009)

As far as that article, I'm not sure if it is valid or not.  Myself, my professors, and my friends are all under the impression that to gain weight you must be in a calorie surplus, and to get lean you must be in a calorie deficit.  His theory may work for some people, it may not.  

Muscle is built by taking in more calories than you need, which are used to help the body rebuild the muscles you tore when you workout.  Fat is lost by being at a calorie deficit to trigger your body to burn fat stores to produce energy.  In my opinion, it would be pointless to eat like a beast and then do cardio.  My maintenance is 3200 a day.  If i was eating 4200, and burning 400 kcals with cardio a day why wouldn't I just eat 400 less and save myself the cardio?  

Ideally, you want to hit a calorie amount where all your surplus calories are being used for muscle building, with very little or no excess to be stored as fat.  Its all trial and error.  Generally aim for 1 to 2 pounds weight gained a week.  If you start gaining 3 chances are its more fat.  Also if you start getting pudgy kick the calories down a bit.  You'll be surprised how fast you see yourself change.

If your bulking; up your calories 300 to 500 from maintenance, if your cutting; lower them 300 to 500.  Keep track of how many calories you burn if you are leaning out.  There is 3500 calories in a pound of fat, so do the math between your diet deficit and cardio.

This is all my opinion though, some peoples genetics allow them to build muscle and burn fat at the same time (my good friend... bastard).  Everyone is different.


----------



## thorough (Jan 11, 2009)

im going to go against the grain here and say that you still have room to cut. i see your body type as alot like mine. although your not big you still have some unwanted fat deposits. i dont know why everyone is so focused on bulking here? alot of people dont want to be bigger. your also right that you dont really want to get bigger if your going into the navy. if your 1500cal diet is cutting 1lb a week i wouldnt call that starving yourself since that is the definition of cutting. you probally wieght about 150 pounds right? im not an expert and i dont have the magical advice but i would say to watch your diet closer, maybee do some carb cycling, cut a meal out every other day or so. make sure you are doing compound lifts.


----------



## Minhkey (Jan 11, 2009)

More weight - Less push ups? 

If you are bulking correctly won't your strength go up proportionately enough for you to do at least the same amount of push ups? I got 225+ pound  friends who can do 50+ push ups.. Sadly I can do only like 35-45 and I'm 205. I say bulk like everyone else. 

Anyway good luck with the navy.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 11, 2009)

P-funk said:


> what are you going to cut?
> 
> I agree - BULK!



my thoughts exactly.

lol

you dont decorate your house before you build it.

build the house first.


----------

